# First Official Barbie Rod Derby!



## ohfish (Nov 16, 2010)

Less than two weeks left before the First Official Barbie Rod Derby! Special thanks to Sithsakol By for organizing the event and Erie Outfitters for supplying $200 worth of prizes! Everyone try to make it. If you are just starting in steelheading, there will be many great anglers that may give you tips and show you good holes. If you are an expert, prove yourself with that 35|15 landed on a Barbie Rod!!
https://www.facebook.com/events/152012064960860/

50% of buy-in goes to:

The Durkalec Family Medical Fund: Fundraiser at YouCaring.com: http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/The-Durkalec-Family-Medical-Fund/41450

This is a fundraiser for Michael Durkalec, Aquatic Biologist at the Rocky River Reservation of the Cleveland Metroparks and Professor of Biology at Cuyahoga Community College (Tri-C). Mike was involved in a serious car accident in January 2013. Please help his family with medical bills and other expenses that insurance may not cover.


----------



## ohfish (Nov 16, 2010)

Saturday, March 23, 2013, 8:00am - 2:30pm



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

That sounds like a blast! And for a good cause too? Win-Win.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha, this is gonna be a ton of fun guys. The odds are definitely gonna be even for all skill levels too. No matter the skill level, everybody has a shot! See you guys on the river!


----------



## brunmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

sounds like fun! i'm in.


----------

